# Peer-to-Peer Anwendung



## thomas235 (19. Nov 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte vor Kurzen die Idee einen kleinen Chat zu implementieren, in dem eine Gruppe von Benutzern (alle Benutzer, die dieses Programm besitzen) Nachrichten oder Desktopfotos austauschen können.
Das sollen wohl kaum mehr als 10-20 sein.
Mein Ansatz ist wohl eher primitiv: ich habe ein virtuell vollvermaschtes Netz zwischen den Clients.
Es wird alle paar Sekunden/Minuten die komplette Verbindungsliste eines jeden Clients an jeden mit ihm verbundenen gesendet, sodass neue Clients schnell im Netz integriert sind. Verbindungsabbau funktioniert ohne "Polling".

Hat jemand vllt etwas elegantere Ansätze was das Protokoll angeht?
Oder ist mein primitiver Ansatz ausreichend, falls ein paar mehr Benutzer hinzukommen sollen?

gruß thomas235


----------



## nillehammer (19. Nov 2012)

Merke Dir, welche Clients bereits verschickt wurden und sende nur noch das Delta (neu hinzugekommen)


----------



## FArt (20. Nov 2012)

thomas235 hat gesagt.:


> Hat jemand vllt etwas elegantere Ansätze was das Protokoll angeht?



Verwende JGroups oder Apache Mina.


----------

